# Splendid Betta Journal (Lumenite)



## Lumenite (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

The day my betta journey began was quite spontaneous.
Little did I know what I 'thought' would be a small simple pleasure, rightly turned into an intricate and enriching hobby/crossing into parenthood. Hah!

As many betta stories have began before me, I decided I wanted a new friend in my life so I mosied on down to a local petco in search of a betta fish. I had kept fish before when I was younger with much success but had never owned a betta before. 

Miso was labeled as a rose tail betta but later, after much research, he is a double tailed halfmoon. He was gorgeous and the only black/brown betta in a sea of bright colors. I was officially hooked as he was the first of that color I had ever seen before. At that time I bought a 1.5 gallon tank with a filter not really knowing much about tank size at the time but from previous fish care I made sure there was filtration at least and a thermometer so I could manage temperature, remembering that was important. I also bought some Anacharis as I felt that live plants would be more beneficial than mostly fake ( I still had zero knowledge on types of plants, I was just recommended that at the time).

I took him home, set everything up, admired his beauty and then was on the internet to do some research. I found this website and loads of information, almost to much at once. I immediately bought prime, AQ salt, freshwater test kit, melafix and other things. I went a little crazy but I like being prepared to say the least lol. 

After taking care of him for a few months I knew I had been hit by the betta bug and wanted more (who doesn't amirite?). I got really into the idea of a planted tank so I bought two 10 gallon tanks. One for my goldfish and one for a divided planted tank to house 3 bettas. I just recently bought a 40 gallon because my goldfish ate something radioactive and are now mutating into life size fish monsters (jk) but seriously they are getting bigger everyday I am sure of it. Poop machines!

My 10g planted tank has about an 1 1/2 of organic soil and black sand substrate on top of that packed with nutrients. Not gonna lie getting it all together, choosing plants and driftwood was tough. I jumped the gun and started it without proper lighting, which I regret but it all worked out. It is in the middle of cycling which is also a new experience for me. I feel like I am a mad fish scientist/ mad fish momma at the same time. Checking nitrite levels while simultaneously going "awwww you're the cutest". 

Then I watched a few videos on the IBC and betta shows. I wondered if there were any in So. Cal that I could attend and luckily there was one on the 2nd and third of this month. I was so excited to attend the Golden State Bettas show and met such cool people. They had an auction and of course I couldn't resist. Like you would be able to either! So, now I have a big ol' family of 5 bettas 1 gal and 4 boys. A lot of energy. I may be breeding soon in the future even. I am just looking for a male crowntail that I feel would suit her 

So, as you can tell. One betta turned to 5 and now I have a bunch of tanks and water changes but I couldn't be happier. I wanted to write this journal mostly for documentation. I don't plan on things being in any order but when I breed or change a tank I want to post it here etc. Below are a couple of pics!

Miso and the gang (to be named because I want it to be just right).

And the planted 10g I am cycling for now.

So until any further changes that's about it. Spontaneous, sporadic yet a calming hobby for me. To be honest taking care of all these guys brings my anxiety down. I love them


----------



## Lumenite (Apr 13, 2015)

So I found a crowntail male I really like and bought him off of Aquabid yesterday. I am so excited! 

I decided to name my female crowntail Maleficent  I hope they like each other and play nice when I breed them. 

On a side note, I bought a couple of new plants for my tank and took out some that weren't doing so well. I am still waiting for my light to come in the mail 

A couple of my bettas seem to have some tail curling when I got them and part of me says early fin rot and part of me doesn't think it is. So I am dealing with that. It is only on the longer finned guys. I did a melafix treatment for miso for a week with AQ salt and he seems to be really healthy, happy and his color is great but the curls are still slight. I'm guessing a bit more monitoring and time will eventually yield some straightness. 

Below is Maleficent, her boyfriend to be and the new plants in my tank


----------

